# Open in SPI for 7/16, 7/17, 7/18



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

wednesday, thursday, or friday this week.......

can take 3 or 4 trolling offshore


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

gonna be there saturday, but not getting in until friady night


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

hope to be going this weekend too if the seas stay in good shape


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi, Mr Bill.
Anthony here , mitchs buddy.
I have openings from July 28 if you need some crew would love to fish with you.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

mad marlin said:


> Hi, Mr Bill.
> Anthony here , mitchs buddy.
> I have openings from July 28 if you need some crew would love to fish with you.


i'll get back with you on that one for sure......... i know i have 2 that wanna go the 30th and could use one more if i take these boys out

just a matter of decent seas and scheduling the trips so i don't get too wore out

i have a 1-day tournament on the 26th and the 2-day TIFT that following weekend,....... are you saying you have just the 28th?, or anytime that week?


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Bill Fisher said:


> i'll get back with you on that one for sure......... i know i have 2 that wanna go the 30th and could use one more if i take these boys out
> 
> just a matter of decent seas and scheduling the trips so i don't get too wore out
> 
> i have a 1-day tournament on the 26th and the 2-day TIFT that following weekend,....... are you saying you have just the 28th?, or anytime that week?


Anytime from the 28 th untill 6 August would be great the 2 days so it would be worth the long drive from DFW.
Thank you Mr. Bill


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

pm's sent


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

mad marlin said:


> Anytime from the 28 th untill 6 August would be great the 2 days so it would be worth the long drive from DFW.
> Thank you Mr. Bill


I will be in Pt Isabell for two weeks,arriving on Aug 4th.I'm bringing my little Whaler down and leaving the Contender at home.The first week will be just me and my boy,he is 10 but has been in the gulf several times.I would love to hook up with you guys for some bluewater.


----------

